# ¿Optoacoplador o transistor?



## juanm (Nov 22, 2010)

Buenas tardes,
Necesito que alguien me asesore en un problemilla que tengo,
Necesito accionar un electroiman que se alimenta de 12V, pero el problema es que la señal que tengo de accionamiento es de 1V DC aproximadamente, que solucion me veis mas eficaz.
Yo he pensado en utilizar un optoacoplador en forma de rele, que me corte una fase de una fuente externa de 12V y otra forma seria con transistor amplificador.
Necesito altavelocidad de accionamiento, ¿como veis el tema?
Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## FriedChip (Nov 22, 2010)

Yo me iría más a por el optoacoplador ya que te interesa diferenciar ambos circuitos eléctricamente; el de control (1V) y el del electroimán (12V). Por la velocidad de respuesta no creo que tengas problemas puesto que la rapidez es una de sus cualidades.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> .... la señal que tengo de accionamiento es de 1V DC aproximadamente, que solucion me veis mas eficaz.....


Un transistor de potencia adecuada y su diodo de protección.

Con 1 V no llegas a accionar el LED de un opto-acoplador.
Suponiendo que lo accionas, igual necesitas el transistor de potencia.


----------



## FriedChip (Nov 22, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un transistor de potencia adecuada y su diodo de protección.
> 
> *Con 1 V no llegas a accionar el LED de un opto-acoplador.*
> Suponiendo que lo accionas, igual necesitas el transistor de potencia.



Llevas toda la razón del mundo, no había caído en ese detalle...


----------



## juanm (Nov 22, 2010)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.
Entonces lo suyo es ampliar el voltaje y luego con este nuevo voltaje accionar el optoacoplador que a su vez cierra la fase de la fuente externa de 12v para accionar el electroiman.
Encuanto a velocidades de accionamiento no habra retrasos al hacer el circuito mas complejo?
Tengo un opto 4N25, este puede valer? y transistores creo que me queda uno por hay, mañana lo mirare y os comento cual. Que transistor veis oportuno para accionar el opto?

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las respuestas.
> Entonces lo suyo es ampliar el voltaje y luego con este nuevo voltaje accionar el optoacoplador que a su vez cierra la fase de la fuente externa de 12v para accionar el electroiman.
> Encuanto a velocidades de accionamiento no habra retrasos al hacer el circuito mas complejo?
> Tengo un opto 4N25, este puede valer? y transistores creo que me queda uno por hay, mañana lo mirare y os comento cual. Que transistor veis oportuno para accionar el opto?
> ...



¿ Leíste algo de lo que escribí ?


----------



## juanm (Nov 22, 2010)

Ola lo mismo comprendi mal, lo que me quieres decir es que solamente con el transistor y el diodo es suficiente para aumentar esa señal de 1V. Si es asi que tipo de transistor me aconsejas y diodo?

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Depende de la corriente de la bobina si la corriente es inferior a 200mA con  el tipico bc547 tienes suficiente sino el bd437. recuerda poner el diodo protector en paralelo con la bobina pero a la inversa(1N4148 o 1N4004).
La base la atacas a trabes de una resistencia de 1K.

La velocidad viene dada por la propia bobina, pero recuerda que velocidad mecanica y electronica es como hablar de bicicletas y aviones de caza, uno de los dos anda muy hormonado.


----------



## juanm (Nov 22, 2010)

muchas gracias tiopepe123 por la respuesta
el electroiman es de 12v 92mA con el bc547 voy sobrado?
Si no es mucha molestia podrias poner un esquema con el transistor y el diodo montado
Salu2 y gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 22, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> muchas gracias tiopepe123 por la respuesta
> el electroiman es de 12v 92mA con el bc547 voy sobrado?
> Si no es mucha molestia podrias poner un esquema con el transistor y el diodo montado
> Salu2 y gracias


 

Aca te dejo como iria conectado!
Ver el archivo adjunto 43410
Saludos!!

EDIT: aca te lo dejo otra ves!!


----------



## juanm (Nov 22, 2010)

gracias pipa09 por el conexionado, pero no puedo visualizarlo
salu2


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ahi te edite el mensaje otra ves!


----------



## juanm (Nov 23, 2010)

Muchas gracias pipa09 ya si lo visualizo,
El esquema este es para utilizar el transistor como si fuera un rele con una fuente externa de 12V?
Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 23, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Muchas gracias pipa09 ya si lo visualizo,
> El esquema este es para utilizar el transistor como si fuera un rele con una fuente externa de 12V?
> Saludos


 
Asi es, tiene mas aplicaciones, solo tenes que tener en cuenta la corriente que circula por la carga para escojer un TR adecuado!


----------



## juanm (Nov 24, 2010)

Buenas noches,
Quiero aprender a elegir el transistor adecuado, he mirado el datasheet del bc548 mas o menos entiendo algo, ¿me imagino que hay que escojer teniendo encuenta los voltajes maximos a trabajar? ¿El voltaje minimo para saturar la base es el valor de este parametro Vbe(on) 0.58V? El voltaje maximo de trabajo para este TR es: 30V para emisor y colector y 5V para la base?
Saludos y gracias por la paciencia


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 24, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> Quiero aprender a elegir el transistor adecuado, he mirado el datasheet del bc548 mas o menos entiendo algo, ¿me imagino que hay que escojer teniendo encuenta los voltajes maximos a trabajar? ¿El voltaje minimo para saturar la base es el valor de este parametro Vbe(on) 0.58V? El voltaje maximo de trabajo para este TR es: 30V para emisor y colector y 5V para la base?
> Saludos y gracias por la paciencia


 
En cuanto al voltaje, lo mas inportante es la Tension Colector-Emisor, que en este caso es como vos decis, en cuanto al nivel de corriente de base para saturar al TR , varia por varios motivos, como la ganancia del TR (Hfe) y la corriente de colector (Ic).

Busca en la web el funcionamiento de un TR como llave para que veas mejor como funciona !

Saludos, espero haberte ayudado!


----------



## juanm (Nov 28, 2010)

Buenas,
He estado probando el circuito que mando pipa09 pero algo no hago correctamente,
El circuito este era para utilizarlo con una fuente alimentacion externa de 12V, eso si lo tengo claro, pero el cable va a la base del transistor el de la resistencia de 1K ese es el que manda los pulsos de señal. La señal me la da un pin del puerto paralelo del pc, ¿que hago conectar el pin a ese cable directamente (es 1V. aproximadamente)?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## lubeck (Nov 28, 2010)

> ¿que hago conectar el pin a ese cable directamente (es 1V. aproximadamente)?


ten cuidado con el puerto... son muy delicados...
haz tus pruebas iniciales con una pila de 1.5 o3v... o lo que sea....

por otro lado...

creo que te falta conectar la tierra de la pc con la tierra de la fuente externa de 12v....


----------



## juanm (Nov 28, 2010)

Buenas ya he hecho alguans pruebas y no me han dado buenos resultados, creo que la señal que me manda el pc es demaseado debil, 1V o incluso menos. Lo que estoy pensando es de amplificar la señal y con esa señal ya amplificada aplicarla a un opto en funcion rele. Creo que es lo mejor para aislar el pc de la fuente externa, no creen?
Para amplificar la señal del pc que es variable entre 0,2V y 1V que me aconsejan?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## lubeck (Nov 28, 2010)

> Para amplificar la señal del pc que es variable entre 0,2V y 1V que me aconsejan?


si no mal recuerdo los voltajes son de .2 logico 0 y 4.5 logico 1 

seguramente lo estas midiendo con carga por eso el 1v... o ya esta dañado....

lo que si tiene el puerto es una corriente muy debil pero es lo suficiente y sobrado para activar(saturar) un transistor, si pones un opto o un rele tendrias mas problemas,....

deja completar el esquema que te propusieron... casi creo que ahi esta tu error...

Aqui esta....

checa  que este bien conectado el transistor... cual es su codigo???


----------



## juanm (Nov 28, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> si no mal recuerdo los voltajes son de .2 logico 0 y 4.5 logico 1
> 
> seguramente lo estas midiendo con carga por eso el 1v... o ya esta dañado....
> 
> ...


 Llevas razon he probado ya cogiendo la tierra como dijstes y va perfecto
Lo unico que me gustaria poner to las protecciones oportunas para no joder ni el puerto ni el transistor ni nada ¿que puedo poner mas?
Saludos y muxas gracias


----------



## lubeck (Nov 28, 2010)

> Lo unico que me gustaria poner to las protecciones oportunas para no joder ni el puerto ni el transistor ni nada ¿que puedo poner mas?



puedes usar un opto o poner un diodo en serie con la reistencia de 1k puede ser el 1n4001

*ojo con la polaridad del diodo....*


----------



## juanm (Nov 29, 2010)

Transistores tengo un BC548A y un BC547A
Diodo tengo 1N4004 y 1N4148
Resistencia es 1K5 2W
Tambien tengo una resistencia ajustable de 1K que la pedi para probarla
El electroiman es 12V 92mA
La fuente esterna es de 12V 3A

¿Podre montar el circuito con estos componentes?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 29, 2010)

> ¿Podre montar el circuito con estos componentes?



si......

ten cuidado con el puerto... lo pudes emular primero con dos pilas de 1.5v en serie, 

*NO ES BROMA YO YA QUEME UN PUERTO*


----------



## juanm (Nov 29, 2010)

Wenas, ya he montado todo y va bien, lo unico que creo que me disminuye el voltaje de alimentacion del electroiman algo, lo mismo es por el diodo que le puse en la fase del electroiman, voy a subir para que vean como lo he montado al final. Si ven algo raro les agradeceria lo dijeran.
Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 29, 2010)

si esta mal no es el pin 15 es el 25
y el diodo va en paralelo a la bobina del selenoide o no se que estes usando....
lo estas poniendo en serie eso te baja .7v mas omenos y no sirve de nada...

fijate en el esquema...

Ver el archivo adjunto 43710

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/optoacoplador-transistor-47083/#post404790


----------



## juanm (Nov 29, 2010)

Vale muchas gracias, me confundi con el pin, perdon
Entonces lo de poner el diodo en serie es lo que me hace perder voltaje, ¿debo de ponerlo en paralelo? Y por que pasa esto al ponerlo en serie?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 29, 2010)

> ¿debo de ponerlo en paralelo?



si en paralelo, eso sirve para que no se regrese la corriente al desactivarse...



> Entonces lo de poner el diodo en serie es lo que me hace perder voltaje


si... cae .7v  o sea si lo suministras con 12v le va a llegar a la boina 11.3v



> por que pasa esto al ponerlo en serie?



mmm.. la mayoria o todos los componentes tienen una caída de voltaje, porque? no se, habría que preguntarle al creador por que los hizo asi


----------



## juanm (Nov 29, 2010)

OK, Gracias por las aclaraciones, mas mas o menos voy entendiendo, entonces todos los componentes van a absorver algun voltio que otro?¿ 
Lo del diodo lo he comprendido, digamos que es para bloquear una corriente de retorno que crea el electroiman al desactivarse?¿


----------



## lubeck (Nov 29, 2010)

> digamos que es para bloquear una corriente de retorno que crea el electroiman al desactivarse?¿


sip... mas o menos, el electroiman funcionaria sin el diodo pero no seria lo adecuado...



> entonces todos los componentes van a absorver algun voltio que otro?¿


me gustaria citar a Albert Einstein...

La energia no se crea ni se destruye simplemente se transforma.... (o algo asi)

osea que si tu conviertes una energia electrica en motriz forzosamente tiene que haber una perdida...


----------



## juanm (Nov 29, 2010)

Gracias de nuevo lubeck,
Quedo claro lo del diodo en paralelo y la perdida de energia, entonces lo que hay que hacer es controlar la energia que se va a perde en un circuito y sobrealimentarlo con esa energia que ya sabemos que se perdera?
Ya puestos tengo una duda, compre diodos de este tipo 1N4004 y 1N4148, y en unos son de señal y otro rectificador, que diferencia hay. Yo pensaba cumplian la misma funcion?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 29, 2010)

> compre diodos de este tipo 1N4004 y 1N4148, y en unos son de señal y otro rectificador, que diferencia hay. Yo pensaba cumplian la misma funcion?



ahi necesitarias ver la hoja de datos de cada uno y ver sus diferencias, que hasta donde tengo entendido la diferencia es en la conductividad o rapidez y los amperios que soportan...

en su funcionamiento son similares ambos...


----------



## juanm (Nov 30, 2010)

Buenos dias amigos, 
Ya tengo todo montado, y va de maravilla, la verdad que estoy maravillado con el foro, se que para la mayoria este circuito no tiene importancia pero para mi si, yo no tengo ni idea de electronica y gracias a vosotros lo he conseguido, estoy muy agradecido la verdad que soys unos makinas.
Poco a poco voy a ir haciendo alguna que otra cosilla, ma picao esto ami.
Saludos y milgracias a todos. Y si veis que se puede perfecionar el circuito este en cuanto a protecciones o lo que sea ya saveis


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 30, 2010)

Me alegra que haya funcionado!



lubeck dijo:


> mmm.. la mayoria o todos los componentes tienen una caída de voltaje, porque? no se, habría que preguntarle al creador por que los hizo asi


 
La caida de voltaje se genera al vencer la barrera de potencia interna del diodo, si buscas el funcionamiento de diodo amigo Juanm, comprenderas un poquito mas como funcionan los semiconductores , ya que la base de muchos de ellos es el diodo!

Saludos


----------



## juanm (Dic 1, 2010)

Ahora mismo me esta dando 11V. para la alimentacion del electroiman, entonces para sacar los 12V exactos ¿que debo hacer utilizar una fuente de 13V, ya que se que hay una caida de 1V?
Salu2


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 1, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Ahora mismo me esta dando 11V. para la alimentacion del electroiman, entonces para sacar los 12V exactos ¿que debo hacer utilizar una fuente de 13V, ya que se que hay una caida de 1V?
> Salu2


 
Teoricamente en el TR deberia haber una caida de 1,4v ya que corresponde a 0,7v de cada juntura interna.

gualmente el electroiman deberia funcionar ya con ese voltaje (11v)


----------



## juanm (Dic 2, 2010)

Wenas tardes,
tengo una duda, ¿puedo utilizar una fuente externa de 24V con el TR   BC548?
Es que tengo que cambiar el selenoide por uno de 24V.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 2, 2010)

> ¿puedo utilizar una fuente externa de 24V con el TR BC548?



depende, segun recuerdo soporta en colector 100mA y 30V
yo intentaria con un tip o similar o un mosfet irfz44 o similar adicional al bc548....


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 2, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Wenas tardes,
> tengo una duda, ¿puedo utilizar una fuente externa de 24V con el TR BC548?
> Es que tengo que cambiar el selenoide por uno de 24V.


 

Cuanto consume tu solenoide?


----------



## juanm (Dic 3, 2010)

Pense cambiar el selenoide porque lo vi con poca fuerza, pero la sorpresa ha sido al testear la alimentacion de este y solo le llega 2V. ¿Donde se meten los 12V. de la fuente externa?


----------



## lubeck (Dic 3, 2010)

> Voy a revisar todo desde el principio haber ahora porque es asi esto?



muy raro, raro...

si colocas o comentas que fuente estas usando y pones el circuito tal y como lo tienes podriamos darte opiniones....

recuerda que nosotros no vemos como lo tienes al final...


----------



## juanm (Dic 3, 2010)

Esto es exactamente lo que tengo, la fuente externa es una fuente de esas de pc portatil 12V 2A.
Hay alguna manera de esos 2V. que me da el pin 1 del pc amplificarlos a 5V.?
Es que tengo un opto que lo mismo podia utilizarlo como rele pero necesito aplicarle 5V para que cierre.
Salu2


----------



## lubeck (Dic 3, 2010)

> Hay alguna manera de esos 2V. que me da el pin 1 del pc amplificarlos a 5V.?


ya con el transistor lo estas amplificando a 12v... pon 5v en lugar de 12v y lo amplificas a 5v( con una resistencia limitadora de corriente, hablamos del colector!!...)

con el opto no es necesario amplificarlo.... pero igual el opto tiene un limite de corriente y voltaje....

tengo una duda quita todo del puerto y mide el voltaje con el pin 2 en alto, debe medir 4.5v mas o menos....


----------



## juanm (Dic 3, 2010)

He medido el pin 1 (es el que utilizo) sin conectar nada activo 5V. con lo cual el puerto esta bien? Pero al utilizar el programa que me activa y desactiva el electroiman se me va a 2V.

El opto no me lo activa porque necesito mas voltaje, con 5V si funciona

Si el programa que me activa el pin no me bajara el voltaje a 2V. no tendria problemas.
Por eso necesito algo que funcione con esos 2V. o amplificarlos.

Lo mismo el problema lo tengo en el puerto, por que he probado a alimentar la base del TR con una pila de 1,5V y va bien. El pin1 lo testeo sin nada conectado y da 5V y al conectarle el TR parece ser que se viene abajo?¿ es raro esto


----------



## lubeck (Dic 3, 2010)

> He medido el pin 1 (es el que utilizo) sin conectar nada activo 5V



mmmm el pin1????

puede ser del 2-9... cual es el codigo ahi esta algo raro.... pero no mal.... depende



> sin conectar nada activo 5V. con lo cual el puerto esta bien?


si el puerto eso debe medir esta bien...



> El opto no me lo activa porque necesito mas voltaje, con 5V si funciona


debe funcionarien..., ¿pones una resisencia de 220 ohms en serie con el pin1 o 2 del opto????



> Lo mismo el problema lo tengo en el puerto, por que he probado a alimentar la base del TR con una pila de 1,5V y va bien. El pin1 lo testeo sin nada conectado y da 5V y al conectarle el TR parece ser que se viene abajo?¿ es raro esto


los transistores no funcionan con voltaje funcionan con corriente por lo que deberia funciona bien...

prueba con el pin dos, y te preparo varias opciones... pero dame chance ando un poco ocupado...


----------



## juanm (Dic 3, 2010)

He visto que cuando activo el programa solo me manda el pin una señal de 0.2 o 0.3V aprox.
a la base del transistor, lo mismo esa señal es muy debil para saturar


----------



## lubeck (Dic 4, 2010)

> He visto que cuando activo el programa solo me manda el pin una señal de 0.2 o 0.3V aprox.
> a la base del transistor, lo mismo esa señal es muy debil para saturar



los transistores BJT funcionan *con corriente* *NO con voltaje*!!!!!! ya olvidate del voltaje..... en todo caso mide la corriente...

Intenta Probar este diseño para un selenoide de 24v hasta de unos 3A...
si llegas con el selenoide a los 3A debes cambiar el diodo 1n4148 al 1n5400 y procura dejar un poco de margen, digamos que el selenoide sea no mayor de 2,5A  o mide su resistencia interna debe ser menor a 10 ohms.(si es menor aumenta su valor ohmico o sea mas de 10ohms ejem 20ohms o mas...)

(Mel olvide de cambiar en el dibujo los 12v del rele por 24v, perdon!!!! me dio fiaca correjirlo )


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Meto la cuchara para un pequeño aporte:
Hay al menos 2 normas para el puerto paralelo, una para nivel 1 y otra para nivel 2.
Para el nivel 1: 





> d) The high-level output voltage shall be at least 2.4 V at a source current of 0.32 mA.


Para el nivel 2: 





> c) The dc steady-state, high-level output voltage shall be at least 2.4 V at a source current of 14 mA.


No me llama la atención que baje la tensión. Si tu puerto pertenece a los definidos como nivel 1, quizás sería mejor hacer que la activación sea usando su nivel bajo, ya que la corriente para es de 14 mA en ambos casos.


----------



## joselo27 (Dic 5, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> Necesito que alguien me asesore en un problemilla que tengo,
> Necesito accionar un electroiman que se alimenta de 12V, pero el problema es que la señal que tengo de accionamiento es de 1V DC aproximadamente, que solucion me veis mas eficaz.
> Yo he pensado en utilizar un optoacoplador en forma de rele, que me corte una fase de una fuente externa de 12V y otra forma seria con transistor amplificador.
> ...



ahorrate trabajo y utiliza un uln2003 y ay obtienes lo que necesitas,, pues consta es de transistores y es muy útil en estos tipos de caos que nombras



juanm dijo:


> He medido el pin 1 (es el que utilizo) sin conectar nada activo 5V. con lo cual el puerto esta bien? Pero al utilizar el programa que me activa y desactiva el electroiman se me va a 2V.
> 
> El opto no me lo activa porque necesito mas voltaje, con 5V si funciona
> 
> ...




solucionaron con uln2003 este te sera util


----------



## juanm (Dic 7, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> los transistores BJT funcionan *con corriente* *NO con voltaje*!!!!!! ya olvidate del voltaje..... en todo caso mide la corriente...
> 
> Intenta Probar este diseño para un selenoide de 24v hasta de unos 3A...
> si llegas con el selenoide a los 3A debes cambiar el diodo 1n4148 al 1n5400 y procura dejar un poco de margen, digamos que el selenoide sea no mayor de 2,5A o mide su resistencia interna debe ser menor a 10 ohms.(si es menor aumenta su valor ohmico o sea mas de 10ohms ejem 20ohms o mas...)
> ...


 

Para fuente externa de 12V3A y selenoide de 12V7W me valdria estos compomentes?



joselo27 dijo:


> ahorrate trabajo y utiliza un uln2003 y ay obtienes lo que necesitas,, pues consta es de transistores y es muy útil en estos tipos de caos que nombras
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Podrias decirme algun esquema de conexion de este componente?


----------



## juanm (Dic 9, 2010)

Buenas,
He probado el circuito y saturando la base del TR con una pila de 1,5V y va perfectamente.
El problema esta en el pc que me manda una señal tan debil de corriente que no llega a saturarlo, he probado en 2 pcs por si fuera el puerto que este roto y hace lo mismo en los 2.
La conclusion que he llegado es que el puerto me manda una señal de corriente muy debil.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 9, 2010)

Probá poner una resistencia entre los 5 volts y el pin de salida que estés usando para el control y luego a la resistencia de la base del transistor.


----------



## juanm (Dic 9, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Probá poner una resistencia entre los 5 volts y el pin de salida que estés usando para el control y luego a la resistencia de la base del transistor.


 
No comprendo donde me comentas de poner la resistencia


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 9, 2010)

Supongo que en algún punto de tu placa tenés 5 volts. Entonces ponés una resistencia (de 1000 Ohms) conectada entre los 5 volts y el pin 1 (o el que uses para control) del puerto paralelo. El resto todo igual a como lo tenés conectado ahora.


----------



## juanm (Dic 9, 2010)

Entonces cojo 5V externos al puerto paralelo, y los conecto a una resistencia y al pin del puerto? y este a la base del TR?

la resistencia es para no dejar pasar corriente hasta que no le entre la otra cantidad del puerto?¿


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 9, 2010)

En tu circuito tenés una resistencia en serie con la base del BC548, esa dejala, o sea dejá todo tal como está, solo el agregado de la resistencia entre 5 volts y el pin 1.
Por supuesto el negativo de los 5 volts deberá estar conectado al negativo de tu circuito (pin 25).


----------



## juanm (Dic 9, 2010)

Ya parece ser que esto va.
No se si habre hecho una chapuza pero el caso es que va, he consegido que trabaje el selenoide mas o menos bien. Lo unico que noto es que se calientan bastante los transistores, ¿es normal? Este es el esquema

Tambien he pensado de montar primero el TR con la fuente de 5V y este saturar un opto 4n25, y utilizar este para cerrar o abrir una fase de la fuente 12V, como lo veis?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 9, 2010)

Yo lo que te proponía es esto que adjunto.
Y que los transistores calienten mucho, en esa aplicación, no es normal.


----------



## juanm (Dic 10, 2010)

he probado el circuito y nada mas alimentar con5V se satura la base, esta siempre saturada   ¿?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 10, 2010)

El pin 1 del puerto cuando está en 0 hace que se desconecte, si no está conectado al puerto, siempre va a estar en saturación.


----------



## juanm (Dic 10, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> El pin 1 del puerto cuando está en 0 hace que se desconecte, si no está conectado al puerto, siempre va a estar en saturación.


 

OK, ya va bien, lo unico que noto es que se calienta bastante el TR, sera normal, porque el circuito es exactamente igual al que me pusistes,tendre que poner disipador, muchas gracias, y perdon por preguntar tanto, soy principiante de electronica ni idea
muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 10, 2010)

Qué resistencia tiene la bobina del solenoide?
Y no tenés que pedir perdón por preguntar! 

PD: podes probar bajando R1 a 470 Ohms. Quizás conduzca mejor el BC548.


----------



## juanm (Dic 11, 2010)

wenas, la resistencia de la bobina es de 21 ohms

salu2


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 11, 2010)

Epa, consume!
Serían unos 500 mA. Te recomiendo usar en lugar del BC548 un BC337, va a calentar de forma similar, pero es más adecuado a ese consumo (el 548 está al límite) más un pequeño disipador.


----------



## juanm (Dic 12, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Epa, consume!
> Serían unos 500 mA. Te recomiendo usar en lugar del BC548 un BC337, va a calentar de forma similar, pero es más adecuado a ese consumo (el 548 está al límite) más un pequeño disipador.


 
Wenas, no sabia nada de eso, ¿que formula se utiliza para calcular el consumo sabien la resistencia?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 12, 2010)

La Ley de Ohm (I=V/R)


----------



## juanm (Dic 15, 2010)

Wenas estoy esperando que me mande el bc337 para probarlo,
Para encontrar un transistor adecuado, utilizan algun programa que lo localice la referencia o es todo a base de memorizar y estudiar?
Como puedo localizar un transistor que se active con una señal de corriente muy escasa?¿


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 15, 2010)

En este caso, viendo el consumo y la tensión, opté por el BC337 ya que es muy fácil de conseguir, muy económico y lo he usado infinidad de veces en aplicaciones similares 
Sea como sea, podes entrar en cualquier fabricante de semiconductores tienen búsquedas paramétricas.


----------



## juanm (Dic 15, 2010)

Buenas Black Tiger1954,  y que parametro es el que nos indica la minima intensidad o tension necesaria para excitar la base del bc337 y la maxima permitida? es que esto de venir el datasheet en ingles como que me entero poco, debere aprender por lo menos el ingles basico en electronica

Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 15, 2010)

Y si....... la literatura disponible está en inglés. P.ej. la Hfe te indica cuanta corriente necesitás en la base pase que por el colector/emisor circule determinada corriente.


----------



## juanm (Dic 16, 2010)

Buenas, he estado estudiando un poco el datasheet del bc337, no se si estare confundido pero para hacer funcionar es TR se necesita como minimo 1V y 300mA en la base? y para activar el bc548 se necesita minimo 0,7V y 0.5mA? Esto lo he visto en la caracteristica: VBE (On) Es esto correcto?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Si y no, sí porque los datos son ciertos, pero no porque se refieren a lo máximo que soporta. O sea, si circulan 300mA entre B/E la tensión va a ser de 1 volt.
Pero mirá la hfe, eso es lo que te va a determinar cuanta corriente necesitás en la base para que el transistor conduzca otra x corriente.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 16, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> Necesito que alguien me asesore en un problemilla que tengo,
> Necesito accionar un electroiman que se alimenta de 12V, pero el problema es que la señal que tengo de accionamiento es de 1V DC aproximadamente, que solucion me veis mas eficaz.
> Yo he pensado en utilizar un optoacoplador en forma de rele, que me corte una fase de una fuente externa de 12V y otra forma seria con transistor amplificador.
> ...




Con un volt de amplitud...puede pasar que un transistor NPN no alcance a polarizar el diodo emisor.
Yo usaria un transistor PNP  como en la figura que te envio , 
El valor del zener es critico....otras opciones son mas complejas y delicadas.
Hay por ahi un zener programable, no fàcil de conseguir.
Otra opciòn...puedes usar un AMP OP ò un comparador pero con fuente partida 
La mejor y mas segura es un Comparador de fuente simple, es decir entrada PNP,es lo mejor 
y formal...eso va seguro...Si necesitas velocidad ,dale poca ganancia y evita que oscile.


----------



## juanm (Dic 16, 2010)

Hola no entiendo muy bien el circuito y los componentes utilizados,
¿entonces para activar un TR PNP se necesita menor corriente que un NPN? ¿Y el accionamiento es mas rapido?
Yo es que la señal de activacion que tengo es minima, no se que cantidad de intensidad tiene porque no tengo instumental para verificarla, lo que si se es la tension que es alrededor de un voltio mas o menos y la obtengo del puerto paralelo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

No, la velocidad de respuesta en este tipo de transistores es la misma, lo que varía es la forma de funcionamiento. En un caso (con esta disposición) actúa como seguidor, en el otro como amplificador. Pero la limitante con respecto a uno y otro, es la capacidad del puerto, sabe mejor llevar a un 0 que a un 1.


----------



## juanm (Dic 16, 2010)

uf me toy liando,
entonces con una señal de una intensidad minima muy debil, y que actua a alta velocidad, cual es la mejor opcion?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Eso es un compromiso, ya que también hay que tener en cuenta la corriente que querés manejar, es todo un conjunto. La velocidad no es problema acá, ya que cualquier transistor es muchísimo más rápido que un solenoide.


----------



## juanm (Dic 17, 2010)

El principal problema que tengo es el de la señal de activacion del TR, que es minima.
Lo que si podria hacer es utilizar 2 fuentes externas independientes una por ejemplo de 5V, y utilizar un TR pequeño que si se activara con la minima señal que tengo, ya con estos 5V si que podria activar cualquier TR, entonces ya meterle un TR mas gordo para la fuente de 12V. Como lo veis?

He utilizado la primera fuente de 5V por poner un ejemplo, si hubiera que poner menos voltaje no habria problema, ahora la segunda si debe de ser de 12V y 600mA minimo


----------



## unmonje (Dic 17, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> El principal problema que tengo es el de la señal de activacion del TR, que es minima.
> Lo que si podria hacer es utilizar 2 fuentes externas independientes una por ejemplo de 5V, y utilizar un TR pequeño que si se activara con la minima señal que tengo, ya con estos 5V si que podria activar cualquier TR, entonces ya meterle un TR mas gordo para la fuente de 12V. Como lo veis?
> 
> He utilizado la primera fuente de 5V por poner un ejemplo, si hubiera que poner menos voltaje no habria problema, ahora la segunda si debe de ser de 12V y 600mA minimo




Bueno DOC...aqui te dejo el circuito que soluciona para siempre tu problema ,la señal en la salida tendra 12 volt de amplitud , depues con ella haces los que se te antoje...te aclaro que la corriente de salida es de pocos miliamperes, tendras que amplificar la corriente para manejar un relay....Con el pote ajustas la sensibilidad del disparo a la tension que te agrade entre 0 y 1 volt ...BYYYEE  !!!!

PD: La señal de salida es en la pata 1 del chip !!!(la que tiene la resistencia y no dice nada...esa resistencia puede ser de 1k..


----------



## juanm (Dic 17, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> Bueno DOC...aqui te dejo el circuito que soluciona para siempre tu problema ,la señal en la salida tendra 12 volt de amplitud , depues con ella haces los que se te antoje...te aclaro que la corriente de salida es de pocos miliamperes, tendras que amplificar la corriente para manejar un relay....Con el pote ajustas la sensibilidad del disparo a la tension que te agrade entre 0 y 1 volt ...BYYYEE !!!!
> 
> PD: La señal de salida es en la pata 1 del chip !!!(la que tiene la resistencia y no dice nada...esa resistencia puede ser de 1k..


 
Este circuito que es lo que hace, convertir 1V o una minima señal a 12V?¿ Sin ninguna fuente externa?
El pote donde va colocado? es el que he marcado con rojo?


----------



## Abelyto (Dic 18, 2010)

Hola. Quizas aqui alguien me pueda ayudar. Tengo un problema. Les comento... Desde el puerto paralelo de la PC (mediante pulsos) activo un opto, este activa el gate de un mosfet, el cual comanda una bobina.
Pero luego de unos segundos de funcionamiento se me apaga la PC, la cual esta completamente aislada del circuito de potencia. Cual puede ser el conflicto? El opto tendra alguna falla? Adjunto el circuito. Saludos y desde ya gracias.


----------



## juanm (Dic 18, 2010)

Hola Abelyto, que referencia de optos estas utilizando? y el TR mosfet cual es?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

Con estos datos 





> Pero luego de unos segundos de funcionamiento se me apaga la PC,


 solo se me ocurre que estás sobrepasando el consumo del puerto paralelo (además de que no veo resistencias limitadoras) y vaya uno a saber porqué, se protege.... o quizás no tenga que ver nada con lo que digo. Es solo una idea.


----------



## Abelyto (Dic 19, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Hola Abelyto, que referencia de optos estas utilizando? y el TR mosfet cual es?



Utilizo el opto PC817 y el mosfet es el IRFP450. Porque lo preguntas?



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Con estos datos  solo se me ocurre que estás sobrepasando el consumo del puerto paralelo.



La señal del puerto solo debe encender el led que esta incorporado en el opto



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> (además de que no veo resistencias limitadoras) y vaya uno a saber porqué, se protege.... o quizás no tenga que ver nada con lo que digo. Es solo una idea.



Vos realizarias alguna modificacion en el circuito?


----------



## unmonje (Dic 19, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Este circuito que es lo que hace, convertir 1V o una minima señal a 12V?¿ Sin ninguna fuente externa?
> El pote donde va colocado? es el que he marcado con rojo?




A ver...Si te fijas enm el dibujo,veras que arriba a la izqierda ,hay un signo (+) y dice, 12V,esa es la fuente...Lo que tu marcaste en rojo es un preset,no un POTENCIOMETRO....Saludos.



juanm dijo:


> Este circuito que es lo que hace, convertir 1V o una minima señal a 12V?¿ Sin ninguna fuente externa?
> El pote donde va colocado? es el que he marcado con rojo?



Crei que no hacia falta...aqui la aclaraciòn en colores.!!!!



Abelyto dijo:


> Hola. Quizas aqui alguien me pueda ayudar. Tengo un problema. Les comento... Desde el puerto paralelo de la PC (mediante pulsos) activo un opto, este activa el gate de un mosfet, el cual comanda una bobina.
> Pero luego de unos segundos de funcionamiento se me apaga la PC, la cual esta completamente aislada del circuito de potencia. Cual puede ser el conflicto? El opto tendra alguna falla? Adjunto el circuito. Saludos y desde ya gracias.




Hola muchacho...este circuito que muestras tiene varios errores,por no decir horrores...

Antes que nada queria decirte que es una pena poner en riesgo la integridad fìsica de una PC,
sin los conocimientos minimos.
La PC hace lo correcto en apagarse,con tecnologia mas antigua,tu computador se hubiera roto irreversiblemente.
Para empezar,en el primario,(del lado de la PC), a este circuito le faltan las resistencias limitadoras pertinentes,por esto al activarse ese bit,la compuerta queda en corto contra el diodo LED.Para empeorar el asunto , el circuito referencia el otro extremo del LED del OPTO,a otro BIT de salida ,lo que pone en corto 2 bits,uno  en CERO y el otro en un UNO lògico.
Otro tema es que la salida del puerto paralelo,es ,ò al menos solia ser , -open colector-.
En el sedundario la cosa no mejora porque siguen faltando resistencias.
El fototransistor le pega un -palazo-  a la base de tu MOS,en este caso no es tan grave, pero debe estar bien....No mas ò menos.
En realidad tenes suerte jajaja,podria haber sido mucho peor.!!!!
Si te quedan dudas pregunta mas.!!!!



Abelyto dijo:


> Hola. Quizas aqui alguien me pueda ayudar. Tengo un problema. Les comento... Desde el puerto paralelo de la PC (mediante pulsos) activo un opto, este activa el gate de un mosfet, el cual comanda una bobina.
> Pero luego de unos segundos de funcionamiento se me apaga la PC, la cual esta completamente aislada del circuito de potencia. Cual puede ser el conflicto? El opto tendra alguna falla? Adjunto el circuito. Saludos y desde ya gracias.




Aqui abajo----te dejo la solusiòn a tu problema...

La resistencia para el OPTO   R=  2/0.005 =ò sea ... 2000/5 = 390 

 Respuesta : 390 ohms y (1/4Watts)

Para el secundario...calcula que la tension en la compuerta del FEt , no deberia superar los 5 volt cuando este esta exitado..Saludos..


----------



## Abelyto (Dic 19, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> Para empezar,en el primario,(del lado de la PC), a este circuito le faltan las resistencias limitadoras pertinentes


Te refieres a colocar una resistencia en serie con el led del opto? (Antes de el por supuesto)



unmonje dijo:


> En el sedundario la cosa no mejora porque siguen faltando resistencias.
> El fototransistor le pega un -palazo-  a la base de tu MOS,en este caso no es tan grave, pero debe estar bien....No mas ò menos.


De cuanto deberia ser esa resistencia para que no le pegue un "palazo" al gate del mosfet?

Te muestro correciones que hice en mi circuito en el adjunto. Agradezco tu ayuda, pero te comento una cosa mas... Este circuito en protoboar funciona perfectamente, nunca me apago la PC. El problema empece a tenerlo cuando lo arme en placa, ya la revise una y mil veces y no hay cortos ni nada  por el estilo.

Unmonje ya se como calcular las resistencias del gate del mosfet. Es un divisor de tension! Queria preguntart si puedo poner 5v directos al gate??????????


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 19, 2010)

Una duda Abelyto, qué consumo tiene la bobina?


----------



## Abelyto (Dic 19, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Una duda Abelyto, qué consumo tiene la bobina?



La bobina puede llegar a consumir hasta 10 amperes. Por lo tanto el circuito debe ser apto para esto. Pero ahora estoy usando una de 3 amp


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 19, 2010)

En el adjunto está como lo haría yo. El PC817 muy buena elección, tiene una transferencia de corriente muy alta, el IRFP450 para tu aplicación no me gusta para nada, yo utilizaría uno de bastante menos tensión y más corriente (tienen menor resistencia cuando están en conducción por lo cual hay mucha menos disipación de temperatura).


----------



## juanm (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola, voy a probar el circuito con el LM339, haber como va, los otros que probe hacen su funcion bien pero se queda el selenoide con poca fuerza.

Un preset, que es? Es como una resistencia de esas que llevan 3 patillas y juste variable?

Me imagino que habra que poner el negativo de la fuente 12V y el negativo del puerto de pc (pin25) juntos?

Entonces el seleniode se alimenta de la patilla 1 del chip (donde pone señal de salida) (positivo) y la señal negativa de donde la cojo, ¿hay que cojerla de la misma señal negativa de la fuente de 12V?

Vuelvo a perdir perdon por la forma de expresarme, lo mismo no es la correcta, y vuelvo a decir que no tengo ni idea de electronica, ya lo habreis notado


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 19, 2010)

> ¿hay que cojerla de la misma señal negativa de la fuente de 12V?


 Sip, aunque..... mejor cierro el pico (cuestiones idiomáticas) ya que diría alguna que otra barbaridad


----------



## unmonje (Dic 19, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Hola, voy a probar el circuito con el LM339, haber como va, los otros que probe hacen su funcion bien pero se queda el selenoide con poca fuerza.
> 
> Un preset, que es? Es como una resistencia de esas que llevan 3 patillas y juste variable?
> 
> ...



*De la patilla 1 -NO SE ALIMENTA el selenoide-!!!    De la patilla 1 , -se toma la señal-  para una vez amplificada en corriente, se drene energia a la bobina a traves del colector de su DRIVER
*


Aqui en Sud amèrica,no COJEMOS las cosas,salvo que parescan guitarras.
Aqui sujetamos ò sostenemos con la/s manos  ò -tomamos metaforicamente - ò agarramos con las garras,pero nunca lo dicho primeramente, salvo uno que otro dia.  .


Lo que dices de las -masas- es correcto, podrian ir juntas aunque no hace falta
ya que el OPTO los aisla.Yo mantendria la PC aislada del resto.
Ahora que aumentaste el tamaño del dibujo veo que los leds estan a masa y no a otro dato como supuse.
*REITERO que lo que no me gusta es que ,siempre entendi que el puerto paralelo era -open colector- (Colector abierto)  .La salida de la PC con una resistencia de 3k3 a 5volt, deberia darte una señal de 4volt  y no 1 volt como tu dices.Me suena raro !!!*

Yo probaria en D0 del puerto ponerle una resistencia de 3k3 a 5volt a ver que pasa,para mi va a empezar a salir por ahi una señal de 4volt !!!! (debes probar con un tester, habiendo sacado el DATO con tu programa.Espero lo entiendas.(en ese caso , ya no necesitas el LM339)

Respecto a los 5volt en la base del MOS,es correcto lo del divisor ,TIGER no lo pone y funcion a igual, es solo por seguridad,por si no le gustara al capacitor que el MOS tiene dentro.Como ves , TIGER le pone una resistencia limitadora por si acaso !!!
He visto muchos circuitos protegerlos con un zener.
El PRESET es un pote sin EJE,para calibrar puntos de trabajo nomas.(van dentro del equipo...)


----------



## Abelyto (Dic 20, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> En el adjunto está como lo haría yo.



Gracias por tu propuesta. Probe tu circuito y el que me pasaron otros compañeros del foro y todos funcionan. Algunos son mas estables que otros, pero en fin consegui que el mosfet active la bobina. Por lo cual la etapa de potencia estaria lista. Pero el problema definitivamente esta en la etapa de control... Luego de colocar una resistencia para proteger el puerto la PC se me apaga igual. Pero algo muy curioso es que esto solo sucede cuando conecto el siguiente pin del puerto "D1" a otro opto del mismo circuito como en la figura (adjunto). Tenes idea de que puede estar pasando?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 20, 2010)

Te diría que chequees bien el puerto en sí mismo. Armate de 8 leds, 8 resistencias de 330 ohms, conectás 1 led + 1 resistencia en cada salida, y luego probá encenderlos.


----------



## Abelyto (Dic 20, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> En el adjunto está como lo haría yo. El PC817 muy buena elección, tiene una transferencia de corriente muy alta, el IRFP450 para tu aplicación no me gusta para nada, yo utilizaría uno de bastante menos tensión y más corriente (tienen menor resistencia cuando están en conducción por lo cual hay mucha menos disipación de temperatura).



Funciona!!! Tu circuito no tiene fallas! Pues ahora que consegui y monte exactamente los valores de resistencias que me habias indicado la PC ya no se apaga! Gracias. Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 20, 2010)

Uhm, no haré alarde de nada, ya que debe haber sido solo por casualidad. O no.... vaya uno a saber 

PD: un consejo para experimentar: *hay* que gastar unos pocos pesos y hacerse un pequeño stock de resistencias, son extremadamente baratas (barata la batata ), yo las tengo en un "organizador", en cada cajitas, 3 valores, en valores normales, son 16 cajitas, con eso tenés desde 1 Ohm hasta 8.2 MOhms, y si llega la guerra nuclear, vas a poder seguir experimentando en tu reducto. Hay 2 valores por cada división en mis cajitas, ordenados en 1 y 1.2, 1.8 y 2.2, y así sucesivamente.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 21, 2010)

Abelyto dijo:


> Gracias por tu propuesta. Probe tu circuito y el que me pasaron otros compañeros del foro y todos funcionan. Algunos son mas estables que otros, pero en fin consegui que el mosfet active la bobina. Por lo cual la etapa de potencia estaria lista. Pero el problema definitivamente esta en la etapa de control... Luego de colocar una resistencia para proteger el puerto la PC se me apaga igual. Pero algo muy curioso es que esto solo sucede cuando conecto el siguiente pin del puerto "D1" a otro opto del mismo circuito como en la figura (adjunto). Tenes idea de que puede estar pasando?



Para mi , lo que està pasando es que ,le estas pidiendo mucha corriente al puerto en su conjunto,no creo que sea solo con D1.Puede que las resistencias de 330 sean de poco valor.
En el pasado, este puerto era un puerto fuerte (5mamperes por BIT) se usaba solo para un PRINTER paralelo tipo marca Centronic,con el tiempo los fabricantes lo fueron usando como puerto generico ya que esa impresora cayò en desuso.Como resultado lo debilitaron tecnologicamente ,dudo que hoy soporte 5ma ,por dato.
La salida antigua (unidireccional ) se hacia con un -chip - llamado 7407 ò 74ls07 (open colector  +5V ).
Hoy es posible que lo hagan con un array tipo HFLS.(+5v)
Abajo te dejo un gràfico de como se deberia conectar este puerto a mi entender...
Saludos y exitos...

PD : Donde dice -Al resto del circuito- se puede poner el comparador que te pasè perfectamente
y ya no habria conflicto alguno....Como habras visto, tu tema no era tan simple como parecia...
Eso me trae a la memoria un provebio acuñado por mi -en- y de propiedad de mi familia que dice:

Las mujeres son como las màquinas...........De lejos, todas parecen fàciles !!!  No lo olvides.


----------



## juanm (Dic 21, 2010)

Hola, ya probe el circuito con el LM339N, y no me funciono.

Me quede sin resistencias 10K, puse en su lugar preset de 47K regulados a 10K, sera por esto por lo que no funciono? Se pueden utilizar los preset como resistencias?

Una aclaracion, la señal que se coje de la patilla 1 del chip, es una señal de 12V de la fuente externa, pero lo que hace el chip es amplificarla en corriente? Osea que tendria los 12V de la fuente externa pero amplificados en intensidad de corriente?

Puede sustituirse la fuente de 12V por una de 5V?

Si no funcionara esto, no hay ningun circuito que se activara con una señal minima, la señal que yo tengo para activar, no es lo normal en en LPT, el soft que estoy utilizando le reduce el voltaje y la intensidad al lpt va entre 1 y 2V. y la intensidad no se cual sera
No se si es que el soft transformara la señal en otros tipos de señales digitales o algo, ni idea


----------



## juanm (Dic 21, 2010)

Wenas, he estado investigando en la señal que tengo para activar el dispositivo, me han comentado que la unica manera de activar algo con esa señal tan rapida y tan debil es atraves de un driver como los que se utilizan para los motores pap.
Me han dicho que me puede funcionar un driver de eso para motores bipolares y que utilize solamente dos fases del motor.
Como lo veis?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

> el soft que estoy utilizando le reduce el voltaje y la intensidad al lpt


Me parece que hay algo que lo estás analizando mal. Que yo sepa (y si estoy equivocado por favor díganlo), no hay ningún soft que pueda cambiar la intensidad o la tensión de una puerta compatible TTL.
O el pulso es extremadamente corto, o algo no esta bien configurado, o el puerto de tu pc no funciona correctamente.
Qué software usás y qué querés controlar exactamente?


----------



## unmonje (Dic 21, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Hola, ya probe el circuito con el LM339N, y no me funciono.
> 
> Me quede sin resistencias 10K, puse en su lugar preset de 47K regulados a 10K, sera por esto por lo que no funciono? Se pueden utilizar los preset como resistencias?
> 
> ...



El sorfware que uses no tienen nada que ver con el tema,te juro que este puerto funciona como te dije.
Lo que no me gusta es que tengas una señal que va entre 1V y 2 V ,no es normal, da a pensar de PUERTO ROTO, lo que no es raro despues de todo el mal trato que le diste.
Igual ,el circuito con COMPARADOR ,deberia funcionar con los valores que te di,pero ahora que me aclaras lo de entre 1V y  2 V) para que mi ciucuito funcione, deberias calibrar el CURSOR  a un valor de tension de 1,5v el preset.(la patita central)
No es igual 47k contra 10k,con ese valor no funciona lo que te di.
Los preset, no son COMO resistencia...................SON RESISTENCIA PERO VARIABLES !!!!  jajaja
La señal en la pata 1 se amplifica en este caso en tensiòn (0-12v) y un poco en corriente , tanto como la resistencia de salida permita.Yo te dije 1k eso a 12 V nos da 12mA.Eso es bastante para exitar cualquier transistor que amplifique corriente a digamos 120mA,suficiente para varios relays.Mucho mas para un FET.
El SOFT, no reduce ningun voltaje , la salida es digital (1 ò 0 ),es decir, como NORMAL, ahi debes tener primero que nada ,entre 0V y 3/4V .
No hay mucho mas que decir.ÇTrabaje con ese puerto no menos de 30 veces en mi vida,lo conosco como la palma de mi mano.


----------



## juanm (Dic 21, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Me parece que hay algo que lo estás analizando mal. Que yo sepa (y si estoy equivocado por favor díganlo), no hay ningún soft que pueda cambiar la intensidad o la tensión de una puerta compatible TTL.
> O el pulso es extremadamente corto, o algo no esta bien configurado, o el puerto de tu pc no funciona correctamente.
> Qué software usás y qué querés controlar exactamente?


 

Es el pulso que es extremadamente corto, por eso me comentaron que probara con un driver para motores pap


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

Si no das los datos reales, tal como te lo pedí antes, va a ser imposible que te pueda ayudar, creo que mi pregunta fue bastante clara no?


----------



## juanm (Dic 21, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Si no das los datos reales, tal como te lo pedí antes, va a ser imposible que te pueda ayudar, creo que mi pregunta fue bastante clara no?


 
Si te refieres al soft es el mach3 y pretendo accionar un selenoide


----------



## unmonje (Dic 21, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Es el pulso que es extremadamente corto, por eso me comentaron que probara con un driver para motores pap



Aunque pruebes con lo que sea...Los DATOS en ese puerto son LACHEADOS, en la jerga quiere decir que quedan MEMORIZADOS.Una vez enviados al puerto ese dato, el SOFTWARE se queda esperando su aceptacion.
Este puerto tiene una PATITA de entrada llamada READY( puerto listo ) y otra llamada ACK (dato aceptado),cuando es aceptado, el computador sigue con el dato siguiente.
Si envias a ese puerto la palabra TITO ,primero envia la letra T,si ACK manda un pulso(puede ser el pulso de 50hrz de la red, por tanto deberia estar sujeto a +5v por una resistencia de 1k.)
El computador seguirà con la proxima letra , la - I - en nuestro ejemplo.Por esto alguien puede suponer que los datos son rapidos.
Es tan ràpido como el otro circuito responda a su acciòn con ACK.
Algunos puertos de estos,le basta con la señal READY para continuar con el siguiente y no le importa el ACK.De manera que deberias enviar un pulso negativo por ACK y levantar READY ,cada vez que envies un DATO, letra por letra.
Para eyo, cuando se activa tu relay,otro circuito asociado ,debria bajar READY,luego METER un PULSO negativo en ACK y luego volver a subir READY para que la PC continue.
Si el sistema opetativo es Windows 98 ò mayor,ademas tienes un TIME OUT,quiere decir que si la impresora no responde en menosde una par de segundos,el sistema operativo chilla , mostrando un cartel y cortando la comunicacion...
Viste que no era TAAANNNN fàcil ?  El relay... era tu menor problema !!!
Te preguntaras por que tan complicado ????.Es tan complicado como lo necesario.
Hoy vuelas en aviones que dependen de estos seguros...
Quieres seguir volando...???   Asegurate que el puerto sea confiable 100%
Los subtes y semaforos dependen de este tipo de puerto y mas complicados aun...
Estamos hablando de solo electronica y encima caduca ...,no hablamos de protocolos ni 
ciencia de còdigos


----------



## juanm (Dic 21, 2010)

Viste que no era TAAANNNN fàcil ? El relay... era tu menor problema !!![/QUOTE]

Amigo ya me he estoy dando cuenta que no es tan facil, pero weno, alguna solucion habra¿?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

Creo que lo primero, es saber a ciencia cierta, si el puerto está funcionando correctamente. Para eso bajá cualquier soft gratuito que controle el puerto paralelo (en la red hay varios), luego 1 led (mejor 8) 1 resistencia de 330 ohms (mejor 8), y luego probá que enciendan todos correctamente. Luego seguimos.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 21, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Viste que no era TAAANNNN fàcil ? El relay... era tu menor problema !!!


 


			
				Amigo ya me he estoy dando cuenta que no es tan facil dijo:
			
		

> Hay un solo caso donde esto que decia del puerto ,no ocurre y es cuando usas un software  que es capaz de tomar el -control total- del puerto y entonces hacer lo que se te antoje.Pero dudo que sea tu caso.Esto que digo ocurria con sistemas operativos viejos como el CPM,MPM , UNIX  ò DOS ò las versiones tempranas de WIndows.
> Pero eso ya es pasado en la mayoria de los casos.
> Win XP , por ejemplo,nunca te da un puerto gratis.
> Lamentablemente ,no recuero que hayas hablado de la configuracion de tu PC,cual es ,sere curioso ?


----------



## juanm (Dic 21, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> Amigo ya me he estoy dando cuenta que no es tan facil, pero weno, alguna solucion habra¿?


 
Hay un solo caso donde esto que decia del puerto ,no ocurre y es cuando usas un software que es capaz de tomar el -control total- del puerto y entonces hacer lo que se te antoje.Pero dudo que sea tu caso.Esto que digo ocurria con sistemas operativos viejos como el CPM,MPM , UNIX ò DOS ò las versiones tempranas de WIndows.
Pero eso ya es pasado en la mayoria de los casos.
Win XP , por ejemplo,nunca te da un puerto gratis.
Lamentablemente ,no recuero que hayas hablado de la configuracion de tu PC,cual es ,sere curioso ?[/QUOTE]


No se a que te refieres con la configuracion del pc, si es el SO es el Xp.
El soft que uso yo creo que si toma el control total del puerto, cuando activo el soft se ponen todos los pin del puerto a 0V, y el soft es el que manda los inpulsos a los pin que desea.
Aqui el problema lo tengo en que las señales son muy cortas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

unmonje, el software que usa es extremadamente potente ( http://www.machsupport.com/ ), toma el control total, pude manejar un CNC como motores, leer entradas, etc. por eso le digo que hay que probar el puerto, puede ser el puerto, o mal configurado el soft, pero hay que descartar primero lo más fácil de probar.

PD: juamm, ese soft, puede dejar encendido cualquier pin del puerto por el tiempo que quieras.


----------



## juanm (Dic 21, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> unmonje, el software que usa es extremadamente potente ( http://www.machsupport.com/ ), toma el control total, pude manejar un CNC como motores, leer entradas, etc. por eso le digo que hay que probar el puerto, puede ser el puerto, o mal configurado el soft, pero hay que descartar primero lo más fácil de probar.
> 
> PD: juamm, ese soft, puede dejar encendido cualquier pin del puerto por el tiempo que quieras.


 
Si puede dejar encendido el cualquier pin automaticamente


----------



## unmonje (Dic 21, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Hay un solo caso donde esto que decia del puerto ,no ocurre y es cuando usas un software que es capaz de tomar el -control total- del puerto y entonces hacer lo que se te antoje.Pero dudo que sea tu caso.Esto que digo ocurria con sistemas operativos viejos como el CPM,MPM , UNIX ò DOS ò las versiones tempranas de WIndows.
> Pero eso ya es pasado en la mayoria de los casos.
> Win XP , por ejemplo,nunca te da un puerto gratis.
> Lamentablemente ,no recuero que hayas hablado de la configuracion de tu PC,cual es ,sere curioso ?


 

No se a que te refieres con la configuracion del pc, si es el SO es el Xp.
El soft que uso yo creo que si toma el control total del puerto, cuando activo el soft se ponen todos los pin del puerto a 0V, y el soft es el que manda los inpulsos a los pin que desea.
Aqui el problema lo tengo en que las señales son muy cortas[/QUOTE]


Bien...entonces aceptas que tienes Win XP (el peor caso)...ò sea que tu puerto està muy condicionado por el sistema operativo...
Evidentemente entonces el software fue hecho por alguna compañia ò programador en C u otra lenguaje y debio conseguir algunos derechos para hacerlo.
Asi las cosas,nos queda saber si el creador fue capaz de enviar los datos libremente,ò se vio obligado (como en Visual Basic por  ejemplo) como un simple STRING(linea de impresora)
Como sea,WinXp, le da poco tiempo para qu el dato sea aceptado porque ,en realidad, TU programa NO ENVIA  EL DATO AL PUERTO ,sino que LE PIDE  a XP ,que envie el dato al PUERTO
en sus propios terminos y es XP a traves de su BIOS ò DRIVER pertienete ,mas sus libreria DLL,
las que juntas, envian ese DATITO al puerto...Espero se entienda.
Entonces llegamos al punto donde necesitamos al señor OSCILOSCOPIO...Lo  que es todo un problemita.
Tengo uno durmiendo de 40 MHZ,pero desde aqui, no creo que sirva.
Sorry...espero tus comentarios.



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> unmonje, el software que usa es extremadamente potente ( http://www.machsupport.com/ ), toma el control total, pude manejar un CNC como motores, leer entradas, etc. por eso le digo que hay que probar el puerto, puede ser el puerto, o mal configurado el soft, pero hay que descartar primero lo más fácil de probar.
> 
> PD: juamm, ese soft, puede dejar encendido cualquier pin del puerto por el tiempo que quieras.



estoy de acuerdo TIGER..hay que descartar el mal funcionamiento del puerto....


----------



## juanm (Dic 21, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> No se a que te refieres con la configuracion del pc, si es el SO es el Xp.
> El soft que uso yo creo que si toma el control total del puerto, cuando activo el soft se ponen todos los pin del puerto a 0V, y el soft es el que manda los inpulsos a los pin que desea.
> Aqui el problema lo tengo en que las señales son muy cortas


 

Bien...entonces aceptas que tienes Win XP (el peor caso)...ò sea que tu puerto està muy condicionado por el sistema operativo...
Evidentemente entonces el software fue hecho por alguna compañia ò programador en C u otra lenguaje y debio conseguir algunos derechos para hacerlo.
Asi las cosas,nos queda saber si el creador fue capaz de enviar los datos libremente,ò se vio obligado (como en Visual Basic por ejemplo) como un simple STRING(linea de impresora)
Como sea,WinXp, le da poco tiempo para qu el dato sea aceptado porque ,en realidad, TU programa NO ENVIA EL DATO AL PUERTO ,sino que LE PIDE a XP ,que envie el dato al PUERTO
en sus propios terminos y es XP a traves de su BIOS ò DRIVER pertienete ,mas sus libreria DLL,
las que juntas, envian ese DATITO al puerto...Espero se entienda.
Entonces llegamos al punto donde necesitamos al señor OSCILOSCOPIO...Lo que es todo un problemita.
Tengo uno durmiendo de 40 MHZ,pero desde aqui, no creo que sirva.
Sorry...espero tus comentarios.



estoy de acuerdo TIGER..hay que descartar el mal funcionamiento del puerto....[/QUOTE]

Claro unmonje, ya lo dije que lo principal seria analizar las señales y luego ver que componentes son los mas adecuados, El problema ahora es que no tengo osciloscopio ni conozco a nadie que tenga, lo mismo seria interesante el tener uno, me gustaria comprar alguno y aprender a utilizarlo, porque la verdad que no tengo ni idea de estos aparatos,
hace un tiempo estube mirando estos que son usb, que me recomendais para un principiante como yo y sin tener ni idea de todo esto


----------



## unmonje (Dic 21, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Si puede dejar encendido el cualquier pin automaticamente



Estuve viendo la pagina y tiene  toda la pinta de un software profesional para un uso bastante especifico de CNC,estoy seguro qque consigiuiò licencia para tener el control total, pero justamente,puede haber hecho lo que se le venia en gana...incluso multiplexar el puerto ,vectoriarlo a gran velocidad asumiendo que los dispositivos ESTAN conectados segun ssu expectativas y entonces...lo que JUANm VE como un cambio de 1 a 2 volt, lo que en realidad esta viendo son las RAFAGAS de alta frecuancia digital de datos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Me quiero matar... como miercoles te metistes JUAN en semenjante laberinto !!!!


jaajajajaj..... esto lo voy a recordar mientras VIVA   !!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

Acá dejo un utilitario totalmente rudimentario para probar el puerto paralelo (solo los pines de datos). No requiere instalación (solo descomprimirlo en una carpeta), y luego solo hay que especificar la dirección del puerto que se quiere usar.
Como lo hice yo, lo dejo como aporte para el foro.
Está hecho con un Visual Basic registrado y la librería que usé es gratuita.
10 minutos de programación y listo 
Si alguien tiene algún problema con él avísenme por si hay algo que corregir.

PD: si cuando arranca dice que le falta una librería solo hay que cerrarlo y volverlo a abrir.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 21, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Bien...entonces aceptas que tienes Win XP (el peor caso)...ò sea que tu puerto està muy condicionado por el sistema operativo...
> Evidentemente entonces el software fue hecho por alguna compañia ò programador en C u otra lenguaje y debio conseguir algunos derechos para hacerlo.
> Asi las cosas,nos queda saber si el creador fue capaz de enviar los datos libremente,ò se vio obligado (como en Visual Basic por ejemplo) como un simple STRING(linea de impresora)
> Como sea,WinXp, le da poco tiempo para qu el dato sea aceptado porque ,en realidad, TU programa NO ENVIA EL DATO AL PUERTO ,sino que LE PIDE a XP ,que envie el dato al PUERTO
> ...


 
Claro unmonje, ya lo dije que lo principal seria analizar las señales y luego ver que componentes son los mas adecuados, El problema ahora es que no tengo osciloscopio ni conozco a nadie que tenga, lo mismo seria interesante el tener uno, me gustaria comprar alguno y aprender a utilizarlo, porque la verdad que no tengo ni idea de estos aparatos,
hace un tiempo estube mirando estos que son usb, que me recomendais para un principiante como yo y sin tener ni idea de todo esto[/QUOTE]

Para empezar.....COMIENZA POR LO MAS SENCILLO, la tecno de hoy en general,no es para 
NO INICIADOS, en casi todas la areas,
Primero compra algun librito que te PONGA en tema del concepto,de como funciona,para que sirve , cuales su lògica conceptual y el uso y operacion practica de  un osciloscopio y sus aplicaciones de diagnostico generales y de a poco ir a lo particular.
Porque no basta con tener un oscilo, hay que entender que significa lo que se VE !!!
Te digo esto porque es lo que hice yo... A los 14 compre el libro y a los 15 me arme uno a balbulas con dinero que ganaba en una Farmacia de dependiente ...una risa !!!!, pero funciono y lo use mucho !!!  hasta años despues lo vendi a otro pricipiante cuando yo me compre el primero  de estado solido.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

PD1: y si alguien quema el puerto embromando con el utilitario, por favor a la oficina de quejas: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/104315-el-rey-julien/

PD: si alguien tiene un *cacho*  de tiempo, mezclar esto con mi mensaje anterior.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 21, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Acá dejo un utilitario totalmente rudimentario para probar el puerto paralelo (solo los pines de datos). No requiere instalación (solo descomprimirlo en una carpeta), y luego solo hay que especificar la dirección del puerto que se quiere usar.
> Como lo hice yo, lo dejo como aporte para el foro.
> Está hecho con un Visual Basic registrado y la librería que usé es gratuita.
> 10 minutos de programación y listo
> ...




Aunque ya  tengo durmiendo por ahi, esto ò algo muy parecido ....GRACIAS TIGER...por el aporte...Lo usaba para programar PICs hace 10 años ò cosa asi.



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> PD1: y si alguien quema el puerto embromando con el utilitario, por favor a la oficina de quejas: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/104315-el-rey-julien/
> 
> PD: si alguien tiene un *cacho*  de tiempo, mezclar esto con mi mensaje anterior.





JAJAJAJA !!!!!....exelente como diria el señor BURN....No dar puntada sin hilo !!!  jajajaa


----------



## juanm (Dic 21, 2010)

Lo que dice unmonje de rafagas de alta frecuencia digital suena bien, jajajaja
yo creo que por hay iran los tiros.

La historia del osciloscopio de un monje esta muy bien, pues algo de eso tendre que hacer yo, la unica pena que tendre es de no haber estudiado electronica, esto es un mundo, gracias a ustedes algo estoy aprendiendo, aunque el 80% de las cosas y conceptos se me escapan, pero weno poco a poco.

Unmonje con las rafagas esas que dices que se puede hacer?

un saludo a todos y gracias por las charlas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

juanm, hasta que no midas, no infieras algo. Probá lo que te dije con los led´s.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 21, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Lo que dice unmonje de rafagas de alta frecuencia digital suena bien, jajajaja
> yo creo que por hay iran los tiros.
> 
> La historia del osciloscopio de un monje esta muy bien, pues algo de eso tendre que hacer yo, la unica pena que tendre es de no haber estudiado electronica, esto es un mundo, gracias a ustedes algo estoy aprendiendo, aunque el 80% de las cosas y conceptos se me escapan, pero weno poco a poco.
> ...




Por eso , si puedes, Yo bajaria un par de cambios de caja !!!
Estaria bueno usar la rutina de TIGER con un VISUAL BASIC que lo opere.
Porque lo digo ? Yo use hace años y funcionò la rutinas de TIGER.
Asi no tendras dudas de que NO hay RAFAGAS de DATOS,ni manejos caprichosos  del programador.

Por ahi el tipo SABIA que SU electrònica estaba conectada y era de uso exclusivo ,entonces , LACHEABA el DATO del -vector- del dispositivo (SPINDLE del CNC,Herramienta del CNC ,posiciones,etc )y luego enviaba el DATO  con el BIT en si mismo, para luego continuar  con los otros dispositivos de la RED.Entonces ni se molestaba en lo demas.
Porque lo digo ?
Pues es lo que yo hubiera hecho de tener que manejar todo un CNC (con varias electronicas), por un simple puerto paralello.

Nos leemos !!!!!

PD:  VECTOR en sistemas : DATO - Direccion puntero (A que dispositivo le escribo de todos los conectados en un BUS )
En general ,en los BUSES a perifericos(herramientas en este caso.) se deberia usar esta forma general. 
1-VECTOR (direccion del dispositivo al que me dirijo)
2-COMANDO (orden que le doy)
3-DATOS (anexos al comando para terminar la funcion correctamente)
4-Cierre del comando 

Por ejemplo :VECTOR =     -Le hablo a la herramienta numero 3
                  COMANDO =  -Retraer posicion a
                  DATO       =   - Posicion 420
                  FIN          =  - Para que se sepa que la converza , se termino !!!

                  VECTOR = -A todas las demas
                  COMANDO =   Hagan fiaca 
                  DATO   =   No hay
                  FIN =  FIN
Espero se entienda !!!   jajaja


----------



## juanm (Dic 22, 2010)

Efectivamente el voltaje e intensidad del puerto no es cambiado, y las señales son de 40uS


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Bien, juanm, ahora, vos querés accionar un solenoide con un pulso de 40 uS?
Qué tipo de solenoide es?
Estás seguro que ese solenoide responde con un pulso tan corto?


----------



## juanm (Dic 22, 2010)

Es un selenoide normal de 12V.
Asi que ahora que me enterado, del periodo de tiempo de la señal, lo veo mas dificil, me han comentado que con un driver se puede hacer. La verdad que no se.

Y cambiando la frecuencia de la corriente de alimentacion del selenoide? no se puede hacer nada?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Con solenoide te referís a un rele o algo similar? Si es así, los tiempos de operación que tiene son del orden de mS, con pulsos de uS ni se entera, por más que estén bien configurados.

Porqué salen pulsos y no una señal fija?

Qué necesitás hacer con una señal de tan corta duración?


----------



## juanm (Dic 22, 2010)

Lo he conseguido utilizando un driver, de motor pap.

Lo unico que el driver ese que utilizo me da en la salida 34V y el seleniode es de 12V con lo cual va sobrealimentado. Con poten puede regular ese voltaje a mi antojo? De cuantas K lo necesitaria?

Lo que estoy pensando es de utilizar esa señal que me da el driver, un opto para aislar el driver del selenoide. Como lo veis?


----------



## unmonje (Dic 22, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Lo he conseguido utilizando un driver, de motor pap.
> 
> Lo unico que el driver ese que utilizo me da en la salida 34V y el seleniode es de 12V con lo cual va sobrealimentado. Con poten puede regular ese voltaje a mi antojo? De cuantas K lo necesitaria?
> 
> Lo que estoy pensando es de utilizar esa señal que me da el driver, un opto para aislar el driver del selenoide. Como lo veis?




Esta bien...lo has conseguido con un BIT y un chip de un PAP, pero tambien lo podrias  haber hecho con un FLIP FLOP,no se , un CD 4013 ò algo asi,que es mas elegante y ortodoxo.


Aceptemos que lo que estas haciendo es una aberraciòn !!!! jajaja
Es como comprar un FERRARI para andar 2 cuadras.

Lo que para mi, en realidad està pasando ahora,es que ,especulas en aprovechar el BIT en alto de la rafaga que pasa ,para avanzar un paso el PAP ...!!!  


Es muuuy maquiavelico y no se si te termina enseñando como trabajar bien. !!!! (que seria nuestros objetivo )


----------



## juanm (Dic 22, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> Esta bien...lo has conseguido con un BIT y un chip de un PAP, pero tambien lo podrias haber hecho con un FLIP FLOP,no se , un CD 4013 ò algo asi,que es mas elegante y ortodoxo.
> 
> 
> Aceptemos que lo que estas haciendo es una aberraciòn !!!! jajaja
> ...


 
Hombre, unmonje la verdad que lo del driver lo he probado porque me lo indicaron, y tampoco he tenido que comprarlo lo tenia muerto de risa. 
Lo de hacerlo de forma mas elegante como dices pues la verdad que me gustaria aprender hacerlo, con eso que as dixo un Flip Floppero tambien os digo que la mayoria de las veces me pierdo con lo que ponen ustedes aqui. Ustedes utilizan una jerga mas tecnica para hablar y yo la verdad que me pierdo. Me gustaria aprender, pero mi nivel es 0.
Tambien les agradezco la paciencia que tienen, pues algunas veces se que escribo cosas sin sentido, eso es el no saber

Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Dic 22, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Hombre, unmonje la verdad que lo del driver lo he probado porque me lo indicaron, y tampoco he tenido que comprarlo lo tenia muerto de risa.
> Lo de hacerlo de forma mas elegante como dices pues la verdad que me gustaria aprender hacerlo, con eso que as dixo un Flip Floppero tambien os digo que la mayoria de las veces me pierdo con lo que ponen ustedes aqui. Ustedes utilizan una jerga mas tecnica para hablar y yo la verdad que me pierdo. Me gustaria aprender, pero mi nivel es 0.
> Tambien les agradezco la paciencia que tienen, pues algunas veces se que escribo cosas sin sentido, eso es el no saber
> 
> Saludos



La paciencia es algo que,si no la traes de nacimiento, te enseñan los años de estar sentado en una mesa trantando que algo funcione.Asi, uno despues entiende a los otros,no?

FLIP FLOP : Se llama asi a una bàscula electronica de un BIT,donde se almacena un evento
ocurrido ò su ausencia. (1 ò 0)
Nosotros tambien nos perdiamos con la jerga,pero es mas viable que tu la aprendas a la fuerza, que el mundo aprenda a traducirte a ti los significados de toda palabra..


----------



## juanm (Dic 22, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> La paciencia es algo que,si no la traes de nacimiento, te enseñan los años de estar sentado en una mesa trantando que algo funcione.Asi, uno despues entiende a los otros,no?
> 
> FLIP FLOP : Se llama asi a una bàscula electronica de un BIT,donde se almacena un evento
> ocurrido ò su ausencia. (1 ò 0)
> Nosotros tambien nos perdiamos con la jerga,pero es mas viable que tu la aprendas a la fuerza, que el mundo aprenda a traducirte a ti los significados de toda palabra..


 

Muchas gracias unmonje por la ayuda, mas o menos entendi lo que es un flip flop,
digamos que las señales estas al ser tan rapidas las va almacenando y soltandolas de una forma mas lenta, para que le de tiempo a reaccionar los otros dispositivos?

La verdad que pinta bien este componente, si me explicas lo que necesito y como utilizarlo estoy dispuesto a montar uno de estos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Juan, si dijeras exactamente lo que querés hacer sería mucho más fácil ayudarte. Yo te pregunté qué tipo de solenoide, bobina o lo que sea querías activar y con qué fin.
Para qué usar pulsos cortos si querés manejar un solenoide?
Es muy feo estar teniendo que sacar a pizcas la información de lo que quiere hacer el que pregunta.
Planteá tu proyecto completo: quiero controlar con x un x para que haga esto y esto.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 22, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Muchas gracias unmonje por la ayuda, mas o menos entendi lo que es un flip flop,
> digamos que las señales estas al ser tan rapidas las va almacenando y soltandolas de una forma mas lenta, para que le de tiempo a reaccionar los otros dispositivos?
> 
> La verdad que pinta bien este componente, si me explicas lo que necesito y como utilizarlo estoy dispuesto a montar uno de estos



No exactamente JUAN.LA bascula no es un pasacasette,este solo almacena el primer bit que pase por la entrada ,los siguientes son ignorados, ya que el objetivo se ha alcanzado ò sea , el evento.
Luego TU electronica tiene que BORRAR ese BIT cuando le convenga,con un RESET PROPIO de TU ciucuito.
Entonces , el flip flop , vuelve a capturar a otro pulso que pase por ahi.
De esta manera se logra un circuito llamado SINCRONICO.
De otra manera ...reina el caos indeterminado....mas o menos como tu te expresas !!!! jajajaa


----------



## juanm (Dic 22, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> No exactamente JUAN.LA bascula no es un pasacasette,este solo almacena el primer bit que pase por la entrada ,los siguientes son ignorados, ya que el objetivo se ha alcanzado ò sea , el evento.
> Luego TU electronica tiene que BORRAR ese BIT cuando le convenga,con un RESET PROPIO de TU ciucuito.
> Entonces , el flip flop , vuelve a capturar a otro pulso que pase por ahi.
> De esta manera se logra un circuito llamado SINCRONICO.
> De otra manera ...reina el caos indeterminado....mas o menos como tu te expresas !!!! jajajaa


 
ok unmonje ya lo entendi perfectamente. Si no es mucho perdir, haber si cuando tengas un rato, eso si, si lo ves conveniente, puedes pasar algun circuito con este componente.

El selenoide es un selenoide normal y corriente, lo quiero utilizar para marcar unas piezas mediante el impacto

Ahora mismo voy a utilizar el driver, por cuestion de urgencia, lo unico que el driver me da 34V y el selenoide es de 12V, como puedo bajar ese voltaje a 12V, mediante un poten?


----------



## unmonje (Dic 22, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> ok unmonje ya lo entendi perfectamente. Si no es mucho perdir, haber si cuando tengas un rato, eso si, si lo ves conveniente, puedes pasar algun circuito con este componente.
> 
> El selenoide es un selenoide normal y corriente, lo quiero utilizar para marcar unas piezas mediante el impacto




Bien ...te pondrè un ciucuito con el flip flop...

Respecto al selenoide,debo aclarar un punto importante.
Una cosa es activar la bobina de un -relay-,donde el nucleo de este permanece dentro del inductor y otra cosa diferente es un selenoide para  un electroiman !!!
Porque ?
Cuando el electroiman se acciona,el nucleo del electroiman SALE del area parcialmente,al golpear con lo que tu quieras.
En ese momento la corriente aumenta  significativamente, porque el campo magnetico se queda sin material donde descargar parte de su energia y entonces fluye por el ciruito. 
Esto ,si no se considera en el calculo puede ser grave.
Es diferente cuando se trata de la bobina de una electrobalbula neumàtica,conde el nucleo no escapa.En este caso, se trata como un relay.
Para una valvula hidraulica el caso es generalmente mixto,porque sale parcialmente pero de carrera corta.La diferencia es que en hidraulica cualquier bobina se come casi  2Amperes ,por eso se las suele usar en 220VCA,por menor corriente.


----------



## juanm (Dic 22, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> Bien ...te pondrè un ciucuito con el flip flop...
> 
> 
> Cuando el electroiman se acciona,el nucleo del electroiman SALE del area parcialmente,al golpear con lo que tu quieras.
> ...


 
Eso me creo que ya me lo indicaron, que al accionar el selenoide se crean unas corrientes que pueden dañar el circuito o componente, por eso creo que me decian de poner un diodo en paralelo, puede ser esto asi?

una preguntilla puedo bajar 34V a 12V con un simple potenciometro?¿


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Procedo a eliminar este tema de mis notificaciones. No puedo entablar conversaciones con quién no contesta.


----------



## juanm (Dic 22, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Procedo a eliminar este tema de mis notificaciones. No puedo entablar conversaciones con quién no contesta.


 
Ya conteste anteriormente, es un selenoide normal y corriente, y lo quiero adaptar para hacer marcas en unas piezas al impactar


----------



## unmonje (Dic 22, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Eso me creo que ya me lo indicaron, que al accionar el selenoide se crean unas corrientes que pueden dañar el circuito o componente, por eso creo que me decian de poner un diodo en paralelo, puede ser esto asi?
> 
> una preguntilla puedo bajar 34V a 12V con un simple potenciometro?¿



Claro que puedes bajar 34 V a 12,pero depende de PARA QUE y en que POTENCIA...
El diodo es para que la tension de 34V, no salte a picos de 250 Volt ò mas, por ejemplo.
Yo hablo de corriente nominales constantes.Que de consumir 1A pase a 2A...por ejemplo.
Ahora te paso el circuito, lo estube haciendo para tu problema.Es esquematico ,no real.

Bueno aqui abajo el circuito que creo , andaria en tu problema....

El pin 1 del puerto trae la señal de sincronismo de datos que se llama STROBE, es negada, quiere decir que es un pulso que baja y sube rapido.
Este pulso mete el dato 0 en el flip.
Luego pones un uno en el dato 1 cuando quieras apagarlo y lo madas al puerto.
A este ùltimo  BIT (DATO 1) lo  va a apagar la señal automatica de ACK que hice con 2 inversores .(demora en el tiempo hecha con compuertas.)  100 ns ò cosa asi.
Esto le va a hacer creer a la PC que acepte el dato concientemente...jajajaa
El BUSY lo dejo en alto para que la PC piense que lo escucho y estoy disponible.
Exitos !!!!!!!!!!!!  Espero lo entiendas...2 respuestas en un solo circuito.


----------



## juanm (Dic 22, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> Claro que puedes bajar 34 V a 12,pero depende de PARA QUE y en que POTENCIA...
> El diodo es para que la tension de 34V, no salte a picos de 250 Volt ò mas, por ejemplo.
> Yo hablo de corriente nominales constantes.Que de consumir 1A pase a 2A...por ejemplo.
> Ahora te paso el circuito, lo estube haciendo para tu problema.Es esquematico ,no real.
> ...


 
ufff, la verdad que te lo has currado, y me da fatiga el decirte que me enterado muy poco, con el circuito esquematico, cuando tengas tiempo, haber si me puedes poner el circuito real con el nombre en cada componente, y asi lo compararo con este, para ver si voy comprendiendo algo en un circuito esquematico.

Saludos

P.D. Y los 34V en continua con que los bajarian ustedes a 12V.?
Se puede utilizar un poten para poder regular a mi antojo? Seria ideal


----------



## unmonje (Dic 23, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> ufff, la verdad que te lo has currado, y me da fatiga el decirte que me enterado muy poco, con el circuito esquematico, cuando tengas tiempo, haber si me puedes poner el circuito real con el nombre en cada componente, y asi lo compararo con este, para ver si voy comprendiendo algo en un circuito esquematico.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...



Como te dije....Segun la potencia , es decir cuanta corriente quiero consumir ?
Eso me va a definir que METODO DEBO usar...No hago lo que quiero ò se me ocurre en electronica,hago lo que corresponde a cada caso !!!!
Si la potencia fuera mucho una fuente regulada seria lo optimo...
Cuando mas potencia ...mas caro todo.


----------



## juanm (Dic 23, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> Como te dije....Segun la potencia , es decir cuanta corriente quiero consumir ?
> Eso me va a definir que METODO DEBO usar...No hago lo que quiero ò se me ocurre en electronica,hago lo que corresponde a cada caso !!!!
> Si la potencia fuera mucho una fuente regulada seria lo optimo...
> Cuando mas potencia ...mas caro todo.


 

El seleniode consume 600mA a 12V

Y la fuente de alimentacion del selenoide es de 34V y 3A.

Esto es correcto:

(34V-12V)/0´6A.=36´666..7Ohms=0´036...K   

Esto seria la resistencia minima que debe de tener, asi que con un poten de 1K voy bien, no?


----------



## unmonje (Dic 23, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> El seleniode consume 600mA a 12V
> 
> Y la fuente de alimentacion del selenoide es de 34V y 3A.
> 
> ...



El calculo es correcto,pero falta algo tan importante como este calculo y es la potencia.

(34V-12V) * 0,6A=  13,2 Watts 
Esta potencia es  la media y constante que se quemaria .Esto aruinaria una resistencia de
15W en unos minutos u horas,por esoooo se la calcula *2 como minimo.,lo que da 25 W
Conseguir una resistencia de estas HOY ,es tan caro y dificil ,que mejor hacer una regulada.

Aqui te mando el circuito regulador.
El capacitor punteado lo pones si no lo tienes ya puesto.
Asumi que ya tienes los diodos que rectifican a 34DC tu fuente.
El diodo de arriba,tiene que ser ràpido.de  1Amper minimo,es para que no reviente el transistor de potencia si le llegan picos de 300 V ò le erras al conectarlo.
Con el -pote- ò -preset- tendras que -jugar- con los valores de resistencia ,hasta que la tension te satisfaga.
El regulador variable  LM·317 anda desde 1,2V hasta 37 creo.
Como le puse una resitencia a masa de 2k,va a   variar mas ò menos entre 10v y 27v


La parte que no entiendo es la siguiente :
1-Porque quieres manejar el selenoide con la PC  ??????
2-Me estaba preguntando que evento dentro de la PC, va a disparar el selenoide ?
3-Y finalmente ...Que evento de afuera ,va a disparar a la PC ,para que tu aparato golpee ? 
4-Que es lo que vas a golpear y porque ????
Gracias,si eres cristiano, Feliz Navidad.!!!


----------



## juanm (Dic 23, 2010)

Yo pensaba que la Intensidad y la potencia era lo mismo.
Entonces existe: Tensión, Intensidad Resistencia y potencia.
Entonces la potencia digamos es la energia que se gasta¿?

tengo una dudilla en algunos componentes.

Lo que he rodeado en rojo que es? Lo de arriba es un TR y el de abajo un condensador?

Luego la flecha de abajo que va desde la resistencia de 220 Ohms a la de 2K que es?Un puente?
3K3 que significa 3K y....?

Pero este circuito es para poder regular el voltaje? este no es el flip flop?

Lo que estoy intentando es de adaptarlo esto una maquina que tengo controlada por ordenador, para marcar piezas por el impacto producido por el selenoide.

No han visto ustedes las marcas esas que llevan algunas piezas de metal, (numeros de serie en las piezas, etc....)

Igualmente feliz navidad


----------



## unmonje (Dic 23, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Yo pensaba que la Intensidad y la potencia era lo mismo.
> Entonces existe: Tensión, Intensidad Resistencia y potencia.
> Entonces la potencia digamos es la energia que se gasta¿?
> 
> ...



Si lo de arriba es un TR  y el otro un capacitor , no conoces ni los simbolos ??????
No sabes ni que es 3k3  ?????  ...bueno ,estamos en el horno !!!
No sabes ni siquiera las magnitudes ....mmm  ???   huy esto se pone feo....!!!
Crei que eras un estudiante formal !!!!
Lo que pasa JUan es que trato de responderte con coherencia...y lo ùltimo que me preguntastes fuè sobre tu fuente y la resistencia que podias usar y
 eso estoy contestatando..., no sobre la PC y el electroiman !!!!
Si sigues asi, van a descalificar  este tema, porque te vas del tema principal 
constantemente....esto no es un MSN !!! 
Tienes que abrir un topico para cada consulta ,sino nos volvemos loco ya que tu no sabes casi nada y se hace muy  dificil asi.
El lugar es para atender consultas de dudas, no para dar cursos por correspondencia...!!!
Fijate que los otros ya ni responden!!!!   jajaja
Entendia que eras un aficionado que sabia poco,pero en realidad estoy viendo que no sabes casi nada, porque es muchisimo lo que hay por saber !!!
Va a ser mejor que  aprendas mas ,las terminologias,la teoria , para poder encarar cosas seriamente.Eso te va a llevar.... a tranco normal , 2 años.
yyyy...ahora que lo pienso ..No se ni siquiera ,que edad tienes.    Una pena....   

Ah !!  Si intensidad y potencia fueran lo mismo, no se usarian 2 palabras,en cuestiones tecnicas , no hay ambiguedades,por eso la -jerga-.Todos hablan un mismo idioma tecnico. Saludos.

En Electrica es mas ò menos asi .....

Intensidad= es una magnitud en si misma,que define cuantos electrones por unidad de tiempo circulan por un conductor .(vulgarmente llamada corriente)
Si mal no recuerdo creo que  1 Amper era  algo de  = 1 x10 P (12) electrones  por segundo.

Potencia = es una magnitud resultante del producto del    Voltaje (DDP) * Intensidad.


----------



## juanm (Dic 24, 2010)

wenas unmonje,
haber si aprendo algo, como ya dije antes no tengo ni idea de electronica,se que me va a costar, pero weno me gusta esto que es lo importante.

El TR cual puedo poner? Un BC337 me iria bien?
Y donde pone Reg de 10 a 27V. es donde iria colocado el potenciometro?De cuantos K es lo recomendable?

Seguire estudiando, muchas gracias por todo, os estoy muy agradecido

saludos


----------



## unmonje (Dic 24, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> wenas unmonje,
> haber si aprendo algo, como ya dije antes no tengo ni idea de electronica,se que me va a costar, pero weno me gusta esto que es lo importante.
> 
> El TR cual puedo poner? Un BC337 me iria bien?
> ...



El TR tiene que ser algo muy parecido a un 2N3055,podria ser otro  mas dèbil,pero tratandose de ti, no quiero cosas debiles...El 2n3055,deberia tolerar muchos de tus abusos.

Este circuito que te pase pretende reemplazar TU resistor variable adecuadamente.
Donde dice REG. es la salida ya regulada,Ahi deberias poner tu circuito del electroiman directamente.
El control de tension ,se hace con el potenciometro  (el preset en realidad)  de 2000 ohms,ò sea, 2k ,que YA esta dibujado en este circuito REGULADOR.
El circuito que te pasè ,es un regulador variable de 10-27 volt que soporta 3 amperes de corriente.
Una vez armado,lo enciendes y sin colocar nada en la salida (REG),Pones un tester ahi y mueves el preset de 2k hasta que leas 12,5 Volt.
Quitas el tester y pones  ahi tu circuito del Electroiman y ya esta!!
El BC337 es un transistor de 0,5W de potencia,se romperia inmediatamente al manejar los 25 W que tienes que -quemar-.
El 2N3055 , soporta 95W  ,maneja 70 volt ò mas y 5 ò 6 amperes si mal no recuerdo.
Este transistor le sobra por todos lados para tu fuente regulada,pero debes agregarle un disipador de aluminio para ayudarle a quitarse el calor de encima.

Aqui te dejo los simbolos mas comunes de potes y presets,no  se suele hacer diferencia en los diagramas entre unos y otros, se les pone a veces el nombre de la funcion que controlan  nada mas.LA flechita del medio..representa al -cursor- giratorio que permite variar la impedancia del reostato ò sea, la resistencia en si misma.


Exitos.


----------



## juanm (Dic 24, 2010)

Muchas gracias unmonje, la verdad que se esta portando usted conmigo de maravilla.

Ya comprendo todo el esquema perfectamente, voy haber si me hago de algun libro de electronica para principiantes y empezar a aprender funciones de componentes etc... 

¿Los condensadores que me indica da igual que sean ceramicos o electroliticos?
¿que los pido todos para 50V? ¿cuanto mas voltaje aguante mejor?
He encontrado un LM317T y un LM317K, ¿puede valer cualquiera?


Saludos y felices fiestas


----------



## unmonje (Dic 26, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Muchas gracias unmonje, la verdad que se esta portando usted conmigo de maravilla.
> 
> Ya comprendo todo el esquema perfectamente, voy haber si me hago de algun libro de electronica para principiantes y empezar a aprender funciones de componentes etc...
> 
> ...



1-Cada condensador tienen una aplicaciòn que justifica su fabricaciòn frente a otros.
Los menores a 1uf suelen ser poliester,el ceràmico se usa para radio-transmisiòn.
Para audio es mejor poliester.
Te quiero ver consiguiendo un Poliester de 2200 uf....!!!! me rio durante una semana
viendote ponerlo dentro de un gabinete 
2-Para tu protecto , los electroliticos a 50V y los de poliester ,creo que se consiguen 
faciles los de 100 V ò 250V,trata de evitar los de 630 V jajaja

3- Para 1 Amper ,Yo puse LM317 que es mas econòmico  ,el que tiene la letra K es con cazoleta tipo TO3 ,y para 3 A. 
Podrias usar  el LM 317K solo ,ya que recuerdo que soporta 3A ,pero es caro y delicado y temo que lo rompas.Este chip ,no se banca mucho los picos ràpidos, ni el trato rudo,aunque es buen regulador a mis ojos.


----------



## Abelyto (Dic 26, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Uhm, no haré alarde de nada, ya que debe haber sido solo por casualidad. O no.... vaya uno a saber



Hola. Con respecto al circuito que me pasaste anteriormente, podrias explicarme la función de R2 y R3??



unmonje dijo:


> Para mi , lo que està pasando es que ,le estas pidiendo mucha corriente al puerto en su conjunto,no creo que sea solo con D1.Puede que las resistencias de 330 sean de poco valor.



Queres decir que lo que sucede en la etapa de potencia puede afectar al puerto a través del opto? O de que corriente excesiva me hablas? Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 26, 2010)

Claro Albelyto. R2 normalmente se la llama resistencia de protección de la compuerta, y su función es justamente limitar un poco la corriente para que no la dañe.
R3 lo que hace es llevar la tensión a 0 volts de la compuerta cuando el deja de conducir el optoacoplador.
Como la compuerta tiene una capacidad parásita grande, si solo se desconectara el opto, la tensión quedaría cargada en en dicho capacitor, y como el requerimiento de corriente es muy bajo, se iría descargando lentamente.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 27, 2010)

Abelyto dijo:


> Hola. Con respecto al circuito que me pasaste anteriormente, podrias explicarme la función de R2 y R3??
> 
> 
> 
> Queres decir que lo que sucede en la etapa de potencia puede afectar al puerto a través del opto? O de que corriente excesiva me hablas? Saludos




No Abelito ,Lo que sucede en la etapa de potencia le sucede solo a ella.
Lo que decia era que el puerto de la PC tiene varias salidas y cada consumo cuenta.
Entonces podia suceder que el consumo total de cada una de ellas podria hacer que la PC se apagara....Asi, sugeria aumentar las resistencias de cada dato.


----------



## juanm (Dic 29, 2010)

Wenas,
Un monje el circuito que subistes, regula 34V entre 10 y 27V. ¿Y si por ejemplo quisieramos regular otras tensiones distintas? Habria que hacer otro circuito distinto o podriamos basarnos en este con tan solo cambiar los componentes?

Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Dic 30, 2010)

juanm dijo:


> Wenas,
> Un monje el circuito que subistes, regula 34V entre 10 y 27V. ¿Y si por ejemplo quisieramos regular otras tensiones distintas? Habria que hacer otro circuito distinto o podriamos basarnos en este con tan solo cambiar los componentes?
> 
> Saludos



Si quitas las resistencia de 2k, regularia entre 1,2v y 27 v
Para tensiones mayores , hay que modificar componenetes...OJO !!  al piojo.


----------



## juanm (Dic 31, 2010)

Wenas, unmonje ¡ya he probado el circuito del variador de tension!Va perfecto

Ahora estoy con la cosilla que me dijistes de que un flip flop es mas elegante.
Si no te importa y tienes tiempo, haber si puedes subir el circuito con el flip flop (CD40138CN) la señal de activacion sera de 3,3V. y la alimentacion del seleniode 12V 600mA.

Muchas gracias por todo y feliz año nuevo a todos


----------

